# How to make money in a down market?



## Tyler Durden (30 September 2011)

I'm not looking for specific step to step advice, I just wanted to seek out ideas so I could research further.

The only way I know is shorting, but I'm sure there are others?


----------



## skc (30 September 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> I'm not looking for specific step to step advice, I just wanted to seek out ideas so I could research further.
> 
> The only way I know is shorting, but I'm sure there are others?




- Buy put options
- Sell call options
- Buy inverse ETF
- Buy VIX index/ETF
- Buy commodities unrelated to overall market
- Buy treasury bonds
- Buy $USD or JPY
- Pairs trade arbitrage
- Buy short term rallies


----------



## Tyler Durden (30 September 2011)

skc said:


> - Buy put options
> - Sell call options
> - Buy inverse ETF
> - Buy VIX index/ETF
> ...




Thanks, that should keep me busy for the long weekend


----------



## tothemax6 (1 October 2011)

+ stock index futures (just as easy to go short as long)


----------

